# Ludington Outing



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

11/22-11/25 

We are proposing another outing, to be held at the Land's Inn in Ludington. 

The target species is steelhead. 
Fishing will take place on the PM, Big Man and Manistee Lake. 

Do to the Chef's generosity, the price per room is $ 25.00. 

The accommodations include, full use of the facilities. 
Jacuzzi, pool, bar, exercise equipment. A restaurant is on the premises. 

You can't beat this deal! 

Reservations should be placed, by calling 800.707.7475

See NW Rivers for more details


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I too have seen the thread mentioning a clique, and i feel i must inform anyone that thinks there is one........you are dead wrong.
I wasn't sure what to expect at the last outing, but everyone that i met had a smile. It was almost a family atmosphere, even though i didnt know anybody, i was instantly made to feel a part of this group. Let me tell you also, there was a fabulious time had by all that attended..........to those that couldn't or wouldn't attend, it was definatly YOUR loss.
shoeman, splitshot;
you guys really know how to throw a party, i hope to make this one at least for a day as i will probably be in the fremont/newago area that weekend.........
PARTY ON DUDES


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i am hoping to make it also. and i am trying to talk my wife into a weekend away from the kids with a hot tub. ( i am hoping that this will help some!!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Come on guys. As of right now we only have 10 rooms booked. There is plenty of room for many many more! This is a perfect opportunity for some of you flatlanders  (just a joke) to get up here and do a little deer hunting and or fishing. There is a ton of State, Federal, and private land up here that we have access to for deer hunting. Everyone is more than welcome. The hotel has a pool, hot tub, game room restaurant and bar for the entire families enjoyment.

No I am not trying to make money either. I have arranged for all of the rooms to be sold for $25.00 per night for a standard room and $35.00 a night for hot tub rooms. To make a reservation call 800 707 7475. Tell the front desk person that you want to make a reservation for a the Michigan Sportsman Outing the group # is 1119.


----------

